# sopra + a, sopra + di, sopra + Ø



## Garachico

Questa domanda è una domanda di quella.

Non capisco il regime preposizionale di «sopra».

Cercando degli esempi, trovo:
sopra + a → C'è una telecamera di sicurezza sopra alla porta.
sopra + di → Le stelle brillavano sopra di loro.
sopra + Ø → Il bambino aveva il braccio sopra la testa. Scrivi l'ordine del giorno sopra la riga.

C'è una differenza tre le tre opzioni, in particolare rispetto alla distanza dell'oggetto che si trova sopra all'altro | sopra dell'altro | sopra l'altro?


----------



## Starless74

Garachico said:


> sopra + a → C'è una telecamera di sicurezza sopra alla porta.
> sopra + di → Le stelle brillavano sopra di loro.
> sopra + Ø → Il bambino aveva il braccio sopra la testa. Scrivi l'ordine del giorno sopra la riga.


Sopra + a → Sopra alla porta c'è una telecamera.
Sopra + di → C'è una porta e, sopra di essa, una telecamera.
Sopra + Ø → Proprio sopra la porta, c'è una telecamera.

Per me, almeno nel caso della porta e della telecamera, i tre "regimi" sono parzialmente intercambiabili.


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Sopra di_ si usa esclusivamente con i pronomi personali: _sopra di me /di te/ di essa_. La stessa cosa vale per altre preposizioni: su, sotto, dietro s_u di me, sotto di loro, dietro di noi, _ecc.
Per quanto riguarda _sopra a_ o semplicemente _sopra_, credo che la scelta sia il più delle volte facoltativa:
_sopra il tavolo, sopra al tavolo_. Non ho riflettuto troppo, per cui potrei tralasciare qualcosa. 
Venendo ai tuoi esempi:
sopra + a → _C'è una telecamera di sicurezza sopra alla porta/ sopra la porta_
sopra + di → _Le stelle brillavano sopra di loro. (Pronome personale)_
sopra + Ø → _Il bambino aveva il braccio sopra la testa. Scrivi l'ordine del giorno sopra la riga_. Nulla vieterebbe di dire sopra alla testa. Aspetto smentite.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> _Sopra di_ si usa esclusivamente con i pronomi personali


Giusto!👍


----------



## Garachico

Olaszinhok said:


> _Sopra di_ si usa esclusivamente con i pronomi personali: _sopra di me /di te/ di essa_. La stessa cosa vale per altre preposizioni: su, sotto, dietro s_u di me, sotto di loro, dietro di noi, _



> Per quanto riguarda sopra a o semplicemente sopra, credo che la scelta sia il più delle volte facoltativa

Geniale, mi confondeva molto.


----------



## Mary49

SOPRA O SOPRA A? in "La grammatica italiana"
"Quando l’avverbio _sopra_ è usato in funzione preposizionale, è preferibile usare la forma _sopra_ senza la preposizione _a_
*Sopra* il tavolo c’è un vassoio
Il cielo *sopra* Berlino
La forma _sopra a_ non è da considerarsi scorretta, ma piuttosto colloquiale e informale".


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> La forma _sopra a_ non è da considerarsi scorretta, ma piuttosto colloquiale e informale".


Ma c'è chi la pensa diversamente: qui e qui.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ma c'è chi la pensa diversamente


C'è sempre chi la pensa diversamente ma personalmente direi che il cielo sta *sopra di* me e *sopra* tutto il resto.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Ma c'è chi la pensa diversamente: qui


In che cosa la pensa diversamente la signora di cui sopra? 
Dire che le due espressioni sono ammesse non contraddice quanto Mary ed io abbiamo sostenuto. Mary al suo # 6 riporta che _sopra a_ apparterrebbe ad un registro più familiare e colloquiale, ma non sostiene che sia scorretto. Nel mio #3, sostengo che nulla vieta che si possa usare _sopra a,_ e mi pare che non possa essere smentito, al di là delle scelte stilistiche e di registro.
Tra l'altro, _sopra a _è stato ampiamente usato in letteratura, come dal tuo # qui.


----------



## lorenzos

Uffa!  Se alla domanda "_con gli avverbi sotto o sopra e' obbligatorio usare la preposizione A o no?_" il linguista De Rienzo risponde "_Le due espressioni sono ammesse._" mi pare evidente che ciò smentisca l'affermazione "_La forma sopra a non è da considerarsi scorretta, ma piuttosto __colloquiale e informale_". Lo stesso il Sabatini-Coletti e la ricerca nei "_capienti amístidi [!] della nostra letteratura__" (!)._ Poi ognuno si regola come più gli aggrada.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> linguista De Rienzo


Mi limito a chiarire che non si tratta del linguista De Rienzo, ma di sua moglie, la quale l'aveva sostituito, dopo la sua scomparsa, per un breve periodo al Corriere della Sera. Per il resto, mi pare di aver già espresso il mio pensiero in merito.


----------



## Mary49

Olaszinhok said:


> Mi limito a chiarire che non si tratta del linguista De Rienzo, ma di sua moglie, la quale l'aveva sostituito, dopo la sua scomparsa, per un breve periodo al Corriere della Sera.


In realtà la risposta citata da lorenzos ha la data del marzo 2011, mentre il professor De Rienzo è morto a luglio 2011. Forse lavorava ancora...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mary49 said:


> In realtà la risposta citata da lorenzos ha la data del marzo 2011, mentre il professor De Rienzo è morto a luglio 2011. Forse lavorava ancora...


Non credo, era gravemente malato e immagino che avesse altro a cui pensare, non per nulla compare già la foto della moglie nella Rubrica. Certo, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco che non potesse condividere qualche risposta.


----------



## ohbice

Garachico said:


> ... in particolare rispetto alla distanza dell'oggetto che si trova sopra all'altro | sopra dell'altro | sopra l'altro?


No, direi di no. Magari puoi usare "molto sopra", "a grande distanza sopra", per indicare che la relazione spaziale tra due entità sia connotata diversamente dall'"immediatamente sopra", "senza soluzione di continuità sopra".


----------



## Garachico

Non mi ero accorto della possibilità di qualificare «sopra», è una soluzione furba. 
Quindi in teoria, potrei dire 
«un po' sopra la cavigliera, il piede…»
«a poca distanza sopra la cavigliera, il piede…»


----------



## ohbice

Magari "appena sopra".
"A poca distanza" chiama un _da_, almeno al mio orecchio: "a poca distanza dalla cavigliera"


----------



## Garachico

ohbice said:


> Magari "appena sopra".
> "A poca distanza" chiama un _da_, almeno al mio orecchio: "a poca distanza dalla cavigliera"



Fantastico. Infine. È ciò che stavo cercando di capire da qualche giorno a questa parte. 
Grazie mille per questo, e a tutti per le vostre dotte contribuzioni.


----------

